# Post air bags setup



## Guest

Post air bags setup


----------



## matttatts

no


----------



## lowfreeze




----------



## Guest

:drama:


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509

85 fleetwood coupe 56,000 OG miles


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jun 15 2010, 03:37 PM~17795610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 85 fleetwood coupe 56,000 OG miles
> *


cleeeean!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jun 15 2010, 03:37 PM~17795610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 85 fleetwood coupe 56,000 OG miles
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 17 2010, 11:59 PM~17821753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## robncheal

The Cadi and this Truck bed setup with the dual batterys tucked away and covering the notch! Damn great work guys! So damn clean you can eat off of it!

Just my 2cents! (no ****)


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jun 18 2010, 09:32 AM~17825088
> *NICE!
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Jun 19 2010, 05:22 PM~17834240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 19 2010, 06:48 PM~17834637
> *sick
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Jun 19 2010, 02:22 PM~17834240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!, 
nice cover panels is that leather wrapped?...

4 A'Z + 2 Alpine mini amp's = A to tha 6th power! Awesome!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

bad cell phone pic, but you get the idea


----------



## ricardo408

heres mine :biggrin: 










and heres the setup..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Jun 23 2010, 01:34 PM~17867102-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad cell phone pic, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricardo408_@Jun 23 2010, 08:05 PM~17870841
> *heres mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the setup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good!


----------



## Purple Haze

Mine in my 63ss


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 24 2010, 12:44 PM~17876825
> *Mine in my 63ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## zoolyfe




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Jun 24 2010, 05:06 PM~17878725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 now thats sick


----------



## LowChevyBoy

Simple Street Setup


----------



## hoppers602

These r some Air Bag setups I did.
Anthony Clemints of the New England Patriots 73 El Dogg
















Andre Wilson of the Arizona Cards 64 Impala


----------



## hoppers602

Cedric Ceballus of the Phx Suns 64 Impala
















My Homies 64 Rag


----------



## hoppers602

I just had to do ALL Lot of repairs to Leonard Davis Of the Cowboys Caddy


----------



## Guest

Thats tight!


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 24 2010, 07:12 PM~17880219
> *now thats sick
> *



thanks! it's just a simple f+b setup. but i get a decent amount of playtime.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 18 2010, 03:10 PM~17825781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry but I get pissed at all the work done to this tank into making this beautiful picture only to find out that there is a leak in the tank.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 29 2010, 11:20 PM~17922416
> *sorry but I get pissed at all the work done to this tank into making this beautiful picture only to find out that there is a leak in the tank.
> *


You'r tellin me.I was ready to move on to the front end and start w/ the front suspension


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze

Setup I did on a 68 Vert


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 7 2010, 04:35 PM~17984538
> *Setup I did on a 68 Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gaww dam thats allot of tank


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 7 2010, 03:38 PM~17984556
> *Gaww dam thats allot of tank
> *


He was used to juice so he wanted alot of play time. Also slapped a York under the hood LOL


----------



## Purple Haze

Basic setup in a lac I did


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 7 2010, 02:45 PM~17984614
> *Basic setup in a lac I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice simple setup. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbplace

A few old pics


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 8 2010, 03:43 PM~17994699
> *A few old pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this thing still alive? Whats the updates? :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jul 8 2010, 09:26 AM~17991385
> *Nice simple setup. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. That's all he wanted so I was cool with it lol


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 8 2010, 03:46 PM~17994747
> *Is this thing still alive? Whats the updates?  :cheesy:
> *


Drug her out the back yard charged up the batteries And washed it. Need to start driving it And get my motivation back. She stayed aired up for almost six months :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 8 2010, 03:46 PM~17994747
> *Is this thing still alive? Whats the updates?  :cheesy:
> *


Got all my parts layed out for my 3rd tank build just gotta weld it all 2gether :happysad:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 8 2010, 03:57 PM~17994854
> *Got all my parts layed out for my 3rd tank build just gotta weld it all 2gether :happysad:
> *


I got a certified welder here that would do that for you pretty cheap if you provide the parts. If I remember correctly you spent a pretty penny on the first one getting welded up!


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17998702
> *I got a certified welder here that would do that for you pretty cheap if you provide the parts. If I remember correctly you spent a pretty penny on the first one getting welded up!
> *


yeeesss i did. i've got me a very good and reliable welder now. I only get screwed once  
This one doesnt have to be as pretty as the others its going under the car :biggrin: 
Hoping i can get about 8-9 extra gallons with it.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

still not done.


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lo4lyf

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

mine. still working on it.


----------



## bagged150

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 12 2010, 07:29 AM~18022794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey I was wondering if you could take some up close pictures of your setup, it looks almost exactly how I want to do mine. and what valves are you running? I have SMC valves and am not sure how to mount them so the air flows right.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by bagged150_@Jul 12 2010, 04:44 PM~18027502
> *I have SMC valves and am not sure how to mount them so the air flows right.
> *


there is an arrow on the valve that shows the air flow.


----------



## JAMES843

i dont have the truck it was a truck i did 4 a frend in my club and thay r smc valves there is an arrow on the valve that shows the air flow like foey Posted


----------



## bagged150

no arrow. one side says IN. so i am assuming that thats the side that air flows from the tank into the valve.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by bagged150_@Jul 15 2010, 04:52 PM~18055974
> *no arrow. one side says IN. so i am assuming that thats the side that air flows from the tank into the valve.
> *


yup


----------



## clutch1

Dark pic fail


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 16 2010, 03:12 PM~18063707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice setup and chrome tank :wow:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 7 2010, 04:45 PM~17984614
> *Basic setup in a lac I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you use water traps on any of your setups?


----------



## Team ATD

my 66 continental


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Team ATD_@Jul 23 2010, 10:51 AM~18122447
> *my 66 continental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIC OF CAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slammer




----------



## Team ATD

here you go joe.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Team ATD_@Jul 24 2010, 07:58 AM~18129171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go joe.
> *


 All most got a 64..bad ass ride Always loved the rear doors :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 25 2010, 07:11 AM~18135070
> *All most got a 64..bad ass ride Always loved the  rear doors :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Team ATD

a couple pics of the consoles


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 18 2010, 02:10 PM~17825781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come you guys use hydraulic hoses for airbags?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

setup in my 300 



















































setup in my 94 fleetwood


























switches on the dash 


















































still have trunk space ! and not filled with batteries and oil


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 29 2010, 01:50 AM~18171251
> *how come you guys use hydraulic hoses for airbags?
> *


Gives you the ability to run higher psi w/o worrying about rupturing a line.That and when you start getting over 1/2" DOT plastic line the cost of paying a little more for hydro hose is not that much more per foot


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 30 2010, 01:32 PM~18187320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweet


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Team ATD_@Jul 28 2010, 02:10 PM~18165181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple pics of the consoles
> *


 thats sick :wow:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 29 2010, 05:57 AM~18172316
> *Gives you the ability to run higher psi w/o worrying about rupturing a line.That and when you start getting over 1/2" DOT plastic line the cost of paying a little more for hydro hose is not that much more per foot
> *


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 29 2010, 12:50 AM~18171251
> *how come you guys use hydraulic hoses for airbags?
> *


why not? they still work the same, cut down on the amount of teflon/loctite needed, and help with high heat areas. Although running the larger sized hoses are an extreme BITCH!


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

2low63s RIDE uote=
































































Finished up the airide today, Vic is officially switched up. Leakdown test begins.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 16 2010, 06:36 PM~18326580
> *2low63s RIDE uote=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up the airide today, Vic is officially switched up.  Leakdown test begins.
> *


Nice setup!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thats the homie 2low63 ride


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 18 2010, 05:43 PM~18345544
> *thats the homie 2low63 ride
> *


Tell em to ground them valves to themselves.It will clean up the wiring


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

1964 airbag install in1997 http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/air_install.html


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jul 29 2010, 12:11 AM~18171348
> *setup in my 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup in my 94  fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switches  on the dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have trunk space ! and not filled with batteries and oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the caddy looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86

[


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Aug 31 2010, 02:31 PM~18451055
> *[
> *


Now this is a clean set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Lets see some more cars on air lock up all 4s :| :| :|


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Sep 12 2010, 11:36 AM~18546874
> *Lets see some more cars on air lock up all 4s  :|  :|  :|
> *


Firestone 2500 front
Slam HE8 in the back

I know CHONGO you want my gangster chair


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:dunno:


----------



## $ 68 $

what up joe? hows the ride comin?


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Sep 12 2010, 08:36 AM~18546874
> *Lets see some more cars on air lock up all 4s  :|  :|  :|
> *




*Rolling through San Francisco's ChinaTown *
:rant:


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 15 2010, 03:32 PM~18576128
> *
> 
> Rolling through San Francisco's ChinaTown
> :rant:
> *


VERY NICE!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 15 2010, 01:32 PM~18576128
> *
> 
> Rolling through San Francisco's ChinaTown
> :rant:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by Team ATD_@Jul 24 2010, 09:58 AM~18129171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go joe.
> *


----------



## slangin cardboard

Before I tore

















it down. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Purple Haze

:cheesy:


----------



## HYDRO909

http://www.hopposonline.com/Customer_Gallery.php

check out our air setups!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 21 2010, 09:31 AM~18621176
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 sick, going to get mine to do that :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Sep 15 2010, 11:51 AM~18575372
> *what up joe? hows the ride comin?
> *


 its not


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 21 2010, 02:22 PM~18623155
> *sick, going to get mine to do that :cheesy:
> *


Good ol Tow balls :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 21 2010, 01:57 PM~18623525
> *Good ol Tow balls  :biggrin:
> *


can i get a pic on how you did it, thank :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 21 2010, 09:31 AM~18621176
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 21 2010, 03:00 PM~18623573
> *can i get a pic on how you did it, thank :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I'll get you some tonight


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 22 2010, 06:47 AM~18630250
> *Yeah I'll get you some tonight
> *


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## natisfynest




----------



## jcrodriguezss

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 22 2010, 06:47 AM~18630250
> *Yeah I'll get you some tonight
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## gottie




----------



## fantamonte




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jul 29 2010, 12:11 AM~18171348
> *setup in my 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup in my 94  fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switches  on the dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have trunk space ! and not filled with batteries and oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 22 2010, 06:47 AM~18630250
> *Yeah I'll get you some tonight
> *


 :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## robncheal

Leo is one of the reason's for air riding my wagon! Homie had a hella clean one! Joe trunk looks great! Still waiting for a vid in the time for some action! Plus your nitro tank is bigger then mine! Damn!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Nov 10 2010, 12:36 AM~19031694
> *Leo is one of the reason's for air riding my wagon!  Homie had a hella clean one!  Joe trunk looks great!  Still waiting for a vid in the time for some action!  Plus your nitro tank is bigger then mine! Damn!
> *


thanks :biggrin: will be sometime  just don't got the cash for the bushings and ball joints yet, but will have all the suspension parts. Painted soon :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Nov 10 2010, 02:36 AM~19031694
> *Leo is one of the reason's for air riding my wagon!  Homie had a hella clean one!  Joe trunk looks great!  Still waiting for a vid in the time for some action!  Plus your nitro tank is bigger then mine! Damn!
> *


No dough,he gota get that thing back together soon,

My tanks gonna be smaller but it's gonna pack a punch.Realy quick


----------



## robncheal

Whaaat smaller is better? Ya I hear you! The paper is short on the island to! Went to csk and picked up upper bushings! They only had three! So the guy tells me in two to three weeks just for that one! Shipping was more then the bushing! So I sit and wait for the free shipping! Is it candy undies??????


----------



## 1953 chevy




----------



## BOOM!

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy_@Nov 16 2010, 08:44 PM~19087417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice hardtop


----------



## 1953 chevy

Thanks!


----------



## SPANISHFLY




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 79Dmarchand




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by 79Dmarchand_@Dec 3 2010, 08:41 AM~19227475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how fast is it?


----------



## 79Dmarchand

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Dec 4 2010, 10:47 AM~19236154
> * how fast is it?
> *


VERY fast - 1/2" steel braided lines into 1/2" parkers


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by 79Dmarchand_@Dec 8 2010, 08:59 AM~19271454
> *VERY fast - 1/2" steel braided lines into 1/2" parkers
> *


  sweet!


----------



## VALOR

So is it Like the more air compressores you have is the faster
your tanks fill up,,or is it the size of tanks,,??


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by VALOR_@Dec 15 2010, 02:17 PM~19334731
> *So is it Like the more air compressores you have is the faster
> your tanks fill up,,or is it the size of tanks,,??
> *


both. small tanks fill quicker but dump quicker. more comps fill the tanks faster. a viair 480 i think dumps about 2.3 cfm. two comps and so on you can do the math

im runin a 9 gallon tank and it can dance for only a few minutes steady but with my edc it brings it back up to pressure in about a minute to minute and a half


----------



## switchhappy1

setup on my old 87 toyota. just had the back bagged when I sold it. 




























and my current ride, 94' toyota tucking 20's. still needs some work.


----------



## mando1981

this a set we did a few years ago on a 55 chevy belair


----------



## robncheal

@ swithhappy1 any issues with the bags on upper arms?

@ mando1981 Cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean set up! Any photos with the helium?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Dec 16 2010, 02:48 PM~19344407
> *@ swithhappy1  any issues with the bags on upper arms?
> 
> @ mando1981  Cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean set up!  Any photos with the helium?
> *


Gotta think outside the box w/ bags to get that lift in the rear.

Double down customs done up a few trucks that get crazy lock up an can pull a pretty good 3


----------



## robncheal

Double Down's work is crazy! Just wanted to ask how those arms hold up? Strength wize. I know the DD work is placed on the lower arms. Box metal trailing arms vs the round stock. Any how I am in search of lower stance and higher lock up! I need both worlds!


----------



## switchhappy1

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Dec 16 2010, 03:48 PM~19344407
> *@ swithhappy1  any issues with the bags on upper arms?
> 
> @ mando1981  Cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean set up!  Any photos with the helium?
> *


never had any issues with it. the only thing that I didn't like was the bags. I had set it up to run Airlift Dominators but I never got a chance to change them out, I know it would have gotten probably a few more inches of lift if I would have. The only thing I had to do the the top bars was put a gusset so they wouldn't bend thats it, it rode really good for not having shocks.


----------



## trickedout65

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 19 2010, 07:48 PM~17834637
> *sick
> *


yea thats a nice clean setup


----------



## bigbelly

:biggrin:


----------



## mando1981

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Dec 16 2010, 01:48 PM~19344407
> *@ swithhappy1  any issues with the bags on upper arms?
> 
> @ mando1981  Cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean set up!  Any photos with the helium?
> *


i dont have pics of the setup but it is just like the nitrogen. check out this link to our website this fleetwood is running at about 250psi. it get up pretty quick considering the car weighs over 5000lbs

http://losguyscc.com/matts.html


----------



## AIR RIDE




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by AIR RIDE_@Dec 20 2010, 10:51 PM~19381407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Dec 16 2010, 12:07 PM~19343617
> *this a set we did a few years ago on a 55 chevy belair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just seen you got rockford fosgate amps :wow:


----------



## mando1981

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 21 2010, 06:48 AM~19383216
> *just seen you got rockford fosgate amps :wow:
> *


ya the owner had the system intalled by someone else it has alpine stereo, infinty speakers and tweaters and 2 alpine type r 15" subs car sounds real good.


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 21 2010, 06:47 AM~19383212
> *
> *


x2


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by AIR RIDE_@Dec 20 2010, 07:51 PM~19381407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow you own a truck too!


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by AIR RIDE_@Dec 20 2010, 10:51 PM~19381407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice but ill bet the fill time on it is painfull


----------



## HYDRO909

HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS
909 923 5553
FROM MILD TO WILD! U NAME IT!


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Dec 22 2010, 01:39 PM~19394891
> *HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS
> 909 923 5553
> FROM MILD TO WILD! U NAME IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Dec 22 2010, 05:16 PM~19396828
> *SWEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man! glad u like it!

those are just some of the products and some of the work u do!


----------



## foey

:twak:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0 WHAT HAPPEN?


----------



## golden age

my trunk setup in my 64 impala:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by golden age_@Dec 28 2010, 09:27 AM~19439057
> *my trunk setup in my 64 impala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice clean steup


----------



## golden age

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 28 2010, 10:36 AM~19439125
> *nice clean steup
> *


thanks man. learned it all from you boys here on layitlow


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 25 2010, 11:31 PM~19420485
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hate when that happens :biggrin:


----------



## handbuilt04

this is the trunk of a 96 impala that we did at MIC.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

looks good but its just amazing to me that M.I.C. can do all these cars and trucks for the past 3yrs and yet your dad cant pay me my $$$$ ive called ive texed ive e-mail and nothing cold you please ANDY have your dad call me thank u


----------



## livnlow713

:drama:


----------



## WESTSIDE~18~RIDER

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jun 15 2010, 03:37 PM~17795610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 85 fleetwood coupe 56,000 OG miles
> *


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## HYDRO909




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Feb 8 2011, 10:29 AM~19817832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joser6988

my nitrogen tank.










my 5 gallon tank, for emergency with the compressor, hidden.










i have 1000 watts amps in each side. 










the front lays frame but the back i need to do some more mods









i need taller bags on back so it can go higher,


----------



## joser6988




----------



## natisfynest




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Mar 1 2011, 08:40 PM~19992556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I see it now,where here knee meets the top of bag bracket looks like a really weak spot


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Feb 8 2011, 10:29 AM~19817832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by joser6988_@Feb 14 2011, 10:54 PM~19872856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nitrogen tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 gallon tank, for emergency with the compressor, hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 1000 watts amps in each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front lays frame but the back i need to do some more mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need taller bags on back so it can go higher,
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Mar 1 2011, 08:40 PM~19992556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks SICK!!!


----------



## PAMELASHU

hi everyone. I from sonora, mexico and my baby elco, have air bag suspension, but now i need repair 1, and here dont have any store where i can buy, some one can tell me where I CAN BUY IN TUCSON O PHOENIX?

atte: la klauria (pamelashu) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Mar 8 2011, 11:11 PM~20047937
> *hi everyone. I from sonora, mexico and my baby elco, have air bag suspension, but now i need repair 1, and here dont have any store where i can buy, some one can tell me where I CAN BUY IN TUCSON O PHOENIX?
> 
> atte: la klauria (pamelashu)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just order from are sponsor http://www.airassisted.ca/us/index.php


----------



## PAMELASHU

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i going to see this page


----------



## LocoSoCal

*my new daily *


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 07:53 PM~20083868
> *my new daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 07:53 PM~20083868
> *my new daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 07:53 PM~20083868
> *my new daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

*here some better pic's*


----------



## BOOM!

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 11 2011, 01:46 PM~20311955
> *here some better pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  nice!!


----------



## Lunas64

cant really tell, added red neon


----------



## matttatts

a preview of what i been doin in the garage


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 12 2011, 02:00 PM~20319615
> *a preview of what i been doin in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 looks good bro, are those slowdowns at the end of the fittings ??
looks bad ass with the copper lines :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 12 2011, 08:00 AM~20319615
> *a preview of what i been doin in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, thats a lot of brass fittings coming off that tank... 

ok it looks like you got it plumbed to lift (slow/fast) with your cristal KNOB gate water valve and dump fast?... 









DID THE SAME THING BUT!, I PUT THE WATER GATE VALVE ON THE DUMP


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Apr 13 2011, 04:56 AM~20326761-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0    looks good bro,  are those slowdowns at the end of the fittings ??
> looks bad ass with the copper lines   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yuppers 1/2 inch gates in case my lady wants to use the car. shes a sissy about it going up to quick
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oneoffcustomsHI_@Apr 13 2011, 05:04 AM~20326781
> *damn, thats a lot of brass fittings coming off that tank...
> 
> ok it looks like you got it plumbed to lift (slow/fast) with your cristal KNOB gate water valve and dump fast?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID THE SAME THING BUT!, I PUT THE WATER GATE VALVE ON THE DUMP
> *


ya i like the mechanical look of all the hardware so i tryed to make it the focal point rather then stashing it all 

ya i put mine on the line out so it will slow the air going in to lift and slow the air coming back out when it dumps.
the right handels can go a long ways podna :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs

my caprice


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 13 2011, 04:29 PM~20329825
> *yuppers 1/2 inch gates in case my lady wants to use the car. shes a sissy about it going up to quick
> *




good idea bro :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 14 2011, 05:58 AM~20336224
> *good idea bro  :thumbsup:
> *


the knobs were my idea but the gates idea i "borrowed" from the cats on here :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

got my polish on this week :thumbsup: hard to see in the pic as any of you that have tried to take pics of glossy shit will know but ya get the idea 










i asked my lady to come out to the garage and help polish my pipe. she said no. so i asked her to help with my air lines and she still said no :cheesy:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

that is lookin sick!!! nice work


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2 :0


----------



## matttatts

thanks boiz!!


----------



## Guest

..................


----------



## EL MEROMERO

ttt


----------



## Curtis Fisher

No more set up :|


----------



## RollNMy64

Purple Haze said:


> Mine in my 63ss


That's Super Clean!


----------



## yuma64

matttatts said:


> thanks boiz!!


The copper looks sick!! Did u put a flex line where you plumbed into the bags? Or is it hardline in? I need some pics on how to tie the front bags in from hardlines


----------



## EL MEROMERO

*my 62 impala*

put a flat plywood with walls and it looks like you have a trunk and nothing else  and spent around just 50 bucks.


----------



## RollNMy64

EL MEROMERO said:


> put a flat plywood with walls and it looks like you have a trunk and nothing else  and spent around just 50 bucks.


I like it!


----------



## EL MEROMERO

RollNMy64 said:


> I like it!


 thanks.


----------



## CADI KID




----------



## jakejake

here is my set up we just finished it up last week


----------



## candyblue64

Here's my setup.


----------



## Nicotine

airassisted.com finished my install today!

2 5 gallon tanks.
2 viair 444's (200 psi)
asco valve block
half inch lines
slam specialties bags (RE 7")
new struts
new upper and lower control arm bushings
inner and outer tie rods

couldn't be happier.



















better pics soon.


----------



## Ant63ss

Nicotine said:


> airassisted.com finished my install today!
> 
> 2 5 gallon tanks.
> 2 viair 444's (200 psi)
> asco valve block
> half inch lines
> slam specialties bags (RE 7")
> new struts
> new upper and lower control arm bushings
> inner and outer tie rods
> 
> couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pics soon.


Nice car. Post a video of it in action.


----------



## yuma64

candyblue64 said:


> Here's my setup.


 Your ride sits nice!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS




----------



## Simplicity

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


>


That is impressive....


----------



## Cobra Drifter

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


>


Sweet! Where did you get those fittings and the line brackets?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

look like spark plug wire holders.


----------



## jes




----------



## joker78148




----------



## 62_ShamrockSpecial

Cobra Drifter said:


> Sweet! Where did you get those fittings and the line brackets?


What about those valve blocks? Those are real nice.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Cobra Drifter said:


> Sweet! Where did you get those fittings and the line brackets?


we machined the line brackets. we had done a big run of them a couple years back but they didnt seem to sell so we never made more. we did this airbag setup 7 yrs ago. and is daily driven  for those of you who know valve manifolds you will recognize how old these are


----------



## unvdistc

bump


----------



## layedback

Layedback customs Edmonton Alberta Canada


----------



## Todd




----------



## goinlow

very nice !!!


----------



## 66slabside

I'll play


----------



## jfever71

^^^^^^^ very very clean ^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Jahlg

^^^^^^^they aren't playing fairly. That is sick.


----------



## Ant63ss

Here's mine:







At night:


----------

